# Tool new album 2013 ???



## jabo1 (Jun 28, 2013)

so....is it coming or not????

generally 6 years to wait, and now it s the seventh ....
if any has information, i 'll take ....

thanks


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 28, 2013)

From what I can gather, everyone apart from Maynard are in the studio/writing. Maynard is touring with his other bands and says he has no lyrical content for a new album.


----------



## DLG (Jun 28, 2013)

I think they already said that it's not coming out this year.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 28, 2013)

hi 

so probably no new album in 2013....damn.....
i heard about the writting session, but i thought maynard were with them ....

ok....i m going to listen aenima to calm me down


----------



## hairychris (Jun 28, 2013)

IIRC Maynard usually writes vocals last anyway...


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 28, 2013)

It's never gonna come out. Maynard is content with his wine and Puscifer.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 28, 2013)

this year suck....
no new tool album, no new evergrey album and chi cheng died....


----------



## Petef2007 (Jun 28, 2013)

Probably see it around 2020 at this rate. 
I suspect the next Tool record will be the last Tool record though, given the time spans between them, and the fact that Maynard seems to give zero ....s these days.

Last I heard they were writing but Danny had a bike accident and cracked some ribs which set them back. By "they" I mean everyone but Maynard.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 29, 2013)

Petef2007 said:


> Probably see it around 2020 at this rate.
> I suspect the next Tool record will be the last Tool record though, given the time spans between them, and the fact that Maynard seems to give zero ....s these days.
> 
> Last I heard they were writing but Danny had a bike accident and cracked some ribs which set them back. By "they" I mean everyone but Maynard.



Pretty much, i'd be suprised if this ever comes out. Saw an interview with danny carey saying "call it a writers block, etc but it's still coming along"...

Still coming along...writers block...it's been nearly 8 years hahaha. And maynard honestly doesn't seem to care, it's annoying that the band has to wait for him. Great singer, but i'm really sick of his lack of care and respect for his tool fans these days, even the band it seems. I can't be the only one that notices it lol

Atleast he used to interact here and there with the crowd, even slightly. I know he's a weird guy and all, i was so let down by their show a few monthes ago. Thank god for danny carey! Maynard just seemed to be going through the motions and not really be into it.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Probably see it around 2020 at this rate.



i hope you 've wrong 



> Thank god for danny carey! Maynard just seemed to be going through the motions and not really be into it.



IIRC i had the same impression in 2007....the musician enjoy the show, but maynard is elswhere....he's just nuts 

i read a huge article on tool new album here : 

Tool : plus cest long, plus cest bon ? | RADIO METAL

it s in french and i don't know if you can read, otherwise i 'll make the translation...try


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2013)

Petef2007 said:


> Probably see it around 2020 at this rate.
> I suspect the next Tool record will be the last Tool record though, given the time spans between them, and the fact that Maynard seems to give zero ....s these days.
> 
> Last I heard they were writing but Danny had a bike accident and cracked some ribs which set them back. By "they" I mean everyone but Maynard.



it's better not to force it then. they obviously don't need the money. 

would rather wait until 2020 than get a half-assed album this year. lateralus was the last one I really loved. 

or if they are not into it, just call it a day and regroup if inspiration ever comes back. better than to force it like so many bands do just to go out on tour and earn some money.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 29, 2013)

in 7 years they must make a kick ass album


----------



## Rockstar Guitar Tuition (Jun 29, 2013)

Tool unfortunately take their time for both creative reasons and I think they like to employ the principle of `supply and demand`. They know full well we are itching to hear new stuff and when it finally comes out there will be huge demand for it. I think it will be special.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 29, 2013)

i must confess....
when vicarious cames out, i was like outside the planet for 2 hours, listenning the full album audio headset on .... nobody could approaching me with safety....
kind a special day indeed...

but this time it s too long....like when you have to wait 1 year for a guitar and you wait 2...thing changes too much in 8 years....


----------



## Doug N (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been a huge fan for a long time (OGT, yo), so it's disappointing that there's such a lag between albums. On the bright side, they've toured quite a lot over the past six years and their shows are still high-energy and transformative. On their most recent tour they played a bunch of songs that people said that Maynard wouldn't (or couldn't) sing again, like Ticks & Leeches and Hooker with a Penis. 

So, in a perfect world we'd get some new shit but at least they haven't been recluses since 10,000 Days.


----------



## fps (Jun 29, 2013)

10,000 Days wasn't gold the whole way through like the previous two, though it had some TERRIFIC high points, like The Pot and Rosetta Stoned. If Tool are going to come out with a new album, I hope and expect it will be something they are 100% happy with. If it doesn't come out, and they didn't think their material was strong enough, well that's not an album I wanted to hear anyway. I can wait.


----------



## Crabface (Jun 29, 2013)

fps said:


> 10,000 Days wasn't gold the whole way through like the previous two, though it had some TERRIFIC high points, like The Pot and Rosetta Stoned. If Tool are going to come out with a new album, I hope and expect it will be something they are 100% happy with. If it doesn't come out, and they didn't think their material was strong enough, well that's not an album I wanted to hear anyway. I can wait.



10,000 is actually my joint-favourite Tool album along with Lateralus.
The Pot, Rosetta Stoned, Jambi and Vicarious are all incredible.
I guess you could say that the filler on 10,000 Days is weaker than on their other albums, but their strong songs are some of their best.


----------



## Petef2007 (Jun 30, 2013)

The thing that bugs me the most is, I can handle (to an extent) the long waiting periods, but its so difficult to get any actual Tool news from their site. Every time I check it out its just the webmaster posting random shit about other bands, or worse - whoring out his own books etc.

Its annoying and - in my opinion - disrespectful to the band and its fans to use their site as his own little soapbox.

I'll stick to what I say in that I think we'll get a new one eventually - i'd say within the next year or two - but I think it'll be the last one. To put it into perspective - MJK turns 50 next year. Given the 6 - 8 year gaps between records, can you really imagine a 58 year old guy belting out Pushit, Sober or The Grudge? I can't. 

What news i've heard about the writing of the new record sounds promising though - a big 20+ minute multi part piece in the vein of Disposition/Reflection/Triad has been mentioned a lot by Danny. If they're going back to the Lateralus sound i'm a happy man, as that album easily stands in my top 5. 

ALSO - as a quick note, theres audio out there of an interlude they've been playing live. Might not seem like much until you realise that the interludes that were played on the Lateralus tour ended up being made into songs on 10,000 Days. So theres a very very very slight possibility we've had a tiny taster of how the new Tool might sound already.


----------



## Johnny16142 (Jun 30, 2013)

They are contractually obligated to release one more album, but it was supposed to be out last year. I'm sure it will be out in 2014, but I do think it will be their last album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2013)

These guys should pull a Creed/Alter Bridge and form a new band with a new vocalst. I'd buy that.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 30, 2013)

"Whoa is us. We're spoiled by musicians that run to twitter every time they have a sandwich. It's not okay that Tool likes to keep some mystery about what they're doing."

Anyway, all joking aside, this is their deal. This is how they've always been. I don't understand why anyone is acting surprised. As for all the bitching about Maynard, they guy has given us how many albums of some of the greatest vocals of our time??? Yes, he can be a pretentious douche. Again, this is par for the course. How about not getting all up in arms in the name of the rest of the band, considering the fact that none of them have given even the slightest inclination that Maynard's way of doing things is a problem for them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> considering the fact that none of them have given even the slightest inclination that Maynard's way of doing things is a problem for them?



Because it would be pretty bad for them if they said "Oh yeah, it's all Maynard's fault" if it is true.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 30, 2013)

no one is saying that tool is shit...some prefer lateralus and some prefer 10 000 days ( btw, the song 10 000 is just amazing too  )but we all agree to say that's one of the better band ever exist....
like adam said : i m with the other since long time, and we survive to all or colleague. i'm trying to think to all that bands who were been created at the same time as we and are now done or"rebuilt" and i didn't find just one....just the Melvins but it's all...
so, they won't created a new album if it's not kicking some ass....
and maynard who is singer in 3 band, wine productor, writer in a locol paper,....in 2014 maybe....


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because it would be pretty bad for them if they said "Oh yeah, it's all Maynard's fault" if it is true.



Gotcha. Much better to make assumptions and trash someone based on nothing.


----------



## jwade (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't see why anyone is worried. They'll take as much time as they need, and will release an album of beautiful music, as always.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Gotcha. Much better to make assumptions and trash someone based on nothing.



I don't want to make it sound like that it's Maynard is at fault here, but IF it's true, a band featuring Justin, Adam, Danny, and (I'm gonna get flamed for this) Pete Loeffler from Chevelle would be cool, mainly because the guy sounds like he was really brought up by Tool.

Yeah, it's wishful thinking, and I think most hardcore Tool fans would scoff at the though, but I'd like it.


----------



## asher (Jun 30, 2013)

Haven't they said MJK always comes in for vocals when most of the rest is done?


----------



## wankerness (Jun 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't want to make it sound like that it's Maynard is at fault here, but IF it's true, a band featuring Justin, Adam, Danny, and (I'm gonna get flamed for this) Pete Loeffler from Chevelle would be cool, mainly because the guy sounds like he was really brought up by Tool.
> 
> Yeah, it's wishful thinking, and I think most hardcore Tool fans would scoff at the though, but I'd like it.



I get the impression Tool is a band that cares very deeply about the lyrics (their fans sure do!!) and since Maynard writes them all, I don't see a replacement singer ever happening. A Perfect Circle, on the other hand...


----------



## Crabface (Jun 30, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I get the impression Tool is a band that cares very deeply about the lyrics (their fans sure do!!) and since Maynard writes them all, I don't see a replacement singer ever happening. A Perfect Circle, on the other hand...



This.
As much as Maynard can be difficult to work with, he is the heart of Tool.
The other musicians are incredible too. Justin Chancellor is probably my favourite bass player in the world, Adam Jones knows exactly what to play to make the songs perfect and Danny Carey is ....ing insane... But Maynard is Tool. His attitude and lyrics are what gives Tool that incredible edge. And I don't even care for lyrics.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 30, 2013)

^ this. Its not as if the other guys couldnt turn out some badass material, they absolutely could. and practically any great vocalist would kill to work w/ them, but MJK is such an integral part of Tool, Id rather wait another ten years than listen to a replacement. Cuz no matter how well someone else could do, they cannot be Maynard.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 30, 2013)

asher said:


> Haven't they said MJK always comes in for vocals when most of the rest is done?



Yes. That's how they've always done it. And, as far as I've read, the other guys in the band have said that they're not done with their parts yet.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 1, 2013)

Its common knowledge maynard does the lyrics last, but they keep saying that all the time in interviews lately, is the instrumental stuff done? Who knows, are they hinting "maynard we're waiting for you..."...In the end, it doesn't matter i guess, they'll release it when its ready

I love tool, and i'll pick the album up when it comes out and hopefully its awsome. At the same time i've given up on any excitement i used to have waiting for it! Atleast they're touring a lot  Just sucks trying to get any information outta them, maybe there is no information and Danny Carey wasn't being silly about them having a writers block lol 

I just think a bit of info would be good, for the fans atleast. The guy the gives the updates on the official site must constantly be on an acid trip when he writes because it never makes too much sense lol


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2013)

Korbain said:


> I just think a bit of info would be good, for the fans atleast. The guy the gives the updates on the official site must constantly be on an acid trip when he writes because it never makes too much sense lol



I just don't understand how someone could be a fan of this band and expect more info than we've gotten.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 1, 2013)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> It's never gonna come out. Maynard is content with his wine and Puscifer.



Honestly this kind of seems to be the case.



DLG said:


> it's better not to force it then. they obviously don't need the money.
> 
> would rather wait until 2020 than get a half-assed album this year. lateralus was the last one I really loved.



At this point it wouldn't be half-assed. 7 years is a ....ing long time. 

Frankly if they still came out with something in 2020, as you put it, that blew me away and came up with something descent in the meantime I wouldn't mind. I'll never understand people who insist bands next work ALWAYS be better than their last. Is it really an issue with some of you that a band for instance release an album every year, but only every 5 years is the album absolutely brilliant (just an example, I have no expectations )? 

Reminds me when people discuss bands that are more on a decline musically, but if you reversed their work you'd have enjoyed every album. An album being not as good as the last doesn't equal shit. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> These guys should pull a Creed/Alter Bridge and form a new band with a new vocalst. I'd buy that.



I don't know. If they did something else I'd expect something more in the vein of an instrumental group kind of like what Dream theater did. Pete is not a good match though. I like Chevelle, but his range and style is severely limited. His lyrical content is absolutely absurd and random too.



Lern2swim said:


> I just don't understand how someone could be a fan of this band and expect more info than we've gotten.



Wanting more info and being a fan are separate things. Obviously people can be upset with the lack of info or music and still enjoy the band plus prior work. The fact that people want a record and more info is a testament to the fact that they are obviously huge fans. I personally need no info. As for myself, I have pretty much written them off as far as future work is concerned.

Every post in this thread by you has been incredibly sour for no reason. Are you related?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 1, 2013)

really it seems like they've always just kinda let all band members do whatever they are doing and when the planets finally align we get an album. I never expected to hear anyone in Tool bitching about another member's project


----------



## DXL (Jul 1, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> this year suck....
> no new tool album, no new evergrey album and chi cheng died....


 well carcass has a new album on the way, looking forward to that


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Wanting more info and being a fan are separate things. Obviously people can be upset with the lack of info or music and still enjoy the band plus prior work. The fact that people want a record and more info is a testament to the fact that they are obviously huge fans. I personally need no info. As for myself, I have pretty much written them off as far as future work is concerned.
> 
> Every post in this thread by you has been incredibly sour for no reason. Are you related?



I think you missed the point that I've been making.

I'm not saying that we have to all be happy with the lack of a new album, or that getting no real info about if and when one is coming isn't annoying; I'm saying that this is how they've always done things. They don't do many interviews. They don't give inside looks into their process. They give vague, jokey, obtuse information when they give any. Hell, they don't even show themselves in their videos. 

I'm simply saying: why is anyone acting surprised?

I'm actually the exact opposite of sour. It's everyone that's whining in this thread about them doing the same thing they've always done that are, in fact, sour (and a bit spoiled, if you ask me).


----------



## flint757 (Jul 1, 2013)

This time is a bit different as it isn't just a period between albums, but more of a very possible end to TOOL honestly.

People may be whining, but I wouldn't say spoiled. Spoiled requires someone getting what they want or their way which they clearly aren't in this situation.  I'd like more work and info, but frankly, given their attitude, they make it where at the same time I couldn't give a shit about what they are up to (first time I've checked in a year probably). 

Frankly TOOL has gotten away with A LOT that no one else probably ever has. If anyone is spoiled I'd say it is them (especially Maynard).


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 1, 2013)

i didn't expect such enthousiasm when i ask my little question  

we are all agree about the quality of they work with tool or puscifer, etc..., but frankly i m asking too if this album ever cames out....
this is not a question about information they give or not, they always do that....like a signature....or they just don't give a sh..
now they just have too many separate project, that maybe, they prefer to see realize....

i m waiting that album more of the other simply because 13 years ago i just didn't know tool ....

btw, i m gonna check carcass


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2013)

flint757 said:


> This time is a bit different as it isn't just a period between albums, but more of a very possible end to TOOL honestly.
> 
> People may be whining, but I wouldn't say spoiled. Spoiled requires someone getting what they want or their way which they clearly aren't in this situation.  I'd like more work and info, but frankly, given their attitude, they make it where at the same time I couldn't give a shit about what they are up to (first time I've checked in a year probably).
> 
> Frankly TOOL has gotten away with A LOT that no one else probably ever has. If anyone is spoiled I'd say it is them (especially Maynard).



I meant spoiled by how open most bands are now.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ahhh, indeed. That I agree with.


----------



## Doug N (Jul 1, 2013)

Why would anyone believe that Tool is breaking up given how often they've toured since 10K Days? They've all stated at various times that they are working on new music and apparently that's true.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 1, 2013)

Breaking up and never finishing their work are 2 different things with very similar results.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 2, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> I just don't understand how someone could be a fan of this band and expect more info than we've gotten.



I'm well aware of how the band operates, i'm fine with that. But the wait on the album is longer than anything before they've done...which just means people hanging for a new album would probably like a bit more info than the garbage the guy on the official site writes lol 

As i said before though, its been that long, it doesn't bother me as much anymore. I'll get excited again when i hear a new song or rumour of a single lol


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 2, 2013)

Like the rest of you, I am a huge Tool fan. I have read multiple interviews by the band, Danny and Justin say its coming along. Maynard says he has no plans. I recall one interview with Maynard saying how he can only write so much about how life hurts. That hes done that over the past albums, now life doesnt hurt any more so there's nothing to write about. Or some Maynard-esque thing like that that. Maybe that was from "Blood Into Wine". 



> I don't want to make it sound like that it's Maynard is at fault here, but IF it's true, a band featuring Justin, Adam, Danny, and (I'm gonna get flamed for this) Pete Loeffler from Chevelle would be cool, mainly because the guy sounds like he was really brought up by Tool.


I would not be opposed to this. But I think as a collective, Tool is Tool is Tool. Maybe a project by another name....


I do follow Adam on Instagram and he posted a couple of photos lately of a stage setup making a comment about it being Tool. I don't know if they were older pictures, or just some recent live work. You know how they tour off and on.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 2, 2013)

Ghost40 said:


> Like the rest of you, I am a huge Tool fan. I have read multiple interviews by the band, Danny and Justin say its coming along. Maynard says he has no plans. I recall one interview with Maynard saying how he can only write so much about how life hurts. That hes done that over the past albums, now life doesnt hurt any more so there's nothing to write about. Or some Maynard-esque thing like that that. Maybe that was from "Blood Into Wine".



Google finds no such interview, and it's not from Blood into Wine.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jul 2, 2013)

you got the "1" and the "3" in 2013 mixed up for the release.


----------



## Crabface (Jul 2, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Google finds no such interview, and it's not from Blood into Wine.



I've seen the interview too, so it definately exists.
If I remember it correctly they're interviewing him in his house or vineyard or something.

He pretty much just talks about how he's not as motivated and interested in making music anymore because he's not as angry as he used to be and that he's content with his vineyard and other musical projects like puscifer.


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 2, 2013)

> you got the "1" and the "3" in 2013 mixed up for the release.



hope you re wrong


----------



## Korbain (Jul 3, 2013)

Crabface said:


> I've seen the interview too, so it definately exists.
> If I remember it correctly they're interviewing him in his house or vineyard or something.
> 
> He pretty much just talks about how he's not as motivated and interested in making music anymore because he's not as angry as he used to be and that he's content with his vineyard and other musical projects like puscifer.



Yeah i read that one too, it wasn't that long ago either. I understand where he is coming from, but i don't get what he means is going on for him and tool then lol


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 3, 2013)

Lern2swim said:


> Google finds no such interview, and it's not from Blood into Wine.



Your google-fu needs work. lol. Seriously though, I will find it for you and post a link.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 3, 2013)

Ghost40 said:


> Your google-fu needs work. lol. Seriously though, I will find it for you and post a link.



Well, if the quote you gave was near accurate, it should have found it.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 3, 2013)

I remember that interview too, I think it was a video though, so searching for a quote probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Crabface (Jul 3, 2013)

bhakan said:


> I remember that interview too, I think it was a video though, so searching for a quote probably wouldn't work.



Yup, it was a video guys. Who reads nowadays, anyway? Get with the times, guys.


----------



## bhakan (Jul 3, 2013)

For some reason I feel like it was buried somewhere in this:

But I'm not at all sure, just a guess, and I don't feel like digging through two hours of wine talk .


----------



## Crabface (Jul 3, 2013)

Last 10 seconds of this video have something similar. Just far less in depth.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 3, 2013)

I know I am in the minority here... but I am totally okay with guys in Tool releasing an instrumental album or moving on with another vocalist. Over time, I have learned to respect _and_ enjoy their work, but MK was always the reason why I haven't fallen in love with their catalog right away. I think he is an acquired taste - and it is one that I don't know that I have acquired as much as learned to live with.

Personally, I hope Tool and the Melvins form a collective and do some music together - beyond what Jones has already contributed to over the years.


----------



## ChaNce (Jul 3, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> I know I am in the minority here... but I am totally okay with guys in Tool releasing an instrumental album or moving on with another vocalist. Over time, I have learned to respect _and_ enjoy their work, but MK was always the reason why I haven't fallen in love with their catalog right away. I think he is an acquired taste - and it is one that I don't know that I have acquired as much as learned to live with.
> 
> Personally, I hope Tool and the Melvins form a collective and do some music together - beyond what Jones has already contributed to over the years.



Personally, MJK is the best rock/metal singer in the last 20 years. Bar none. Versatility, tone, note choice, power, attitude... Name one better. I know it sounds weird, but he is metal's Freddy Mercury.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree with both of y'all. I could live with a TOOL world where Maynard wasn't present, but MJK is an AMAZING singer/lyricist as well. If TOOL can only exist as an instrumental I can deal.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 3, 2013)

ChaNce said:


> Personally, MJK is the best rock/metal singer in the last 20 years. Bar none. Versatility, tone, note choice, power, attitude... Name one better. I know it sounds weird, but he is metal's Freddy Mercury.



He's not a bad singer by any stretch of the imagination, but I think his versatility (Mike Patton), tone (Corey Taylor), note choice (Devon Townsend), power (John Bush), and attitude (everyone) are a bit overrated. That's leaving out heavy hitters like Halford, Dickinson, etc etc.

That said, I really enjoy a lot of Tool's music. His melodic sense adds a lot to it as well, but then I get distracted by his odd voice and pretentious lyrics. I am not a Tool devotee - just a passing fan of their work. I think I would enjoy Tool more if there was someone else fronting them. Hey, it music and everyone has their likes and dislikes.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jul 3, 2013)

ChaNce said:


> Personally, MJK is the best rock/metal singer in the last 20 years. Bar none. Versatility, tone, note choice, power, attitude... Name one better. I know it sounds weird, but he is metal's Freddy Mercury.



honestly I think Townsend is better...


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 3, 2013)

ChaNce said:


> Personally, MJK is the best rock/metal singer in the last 20 years. Bar none. Versatility, tone, note choice, power, attitude... Name one better. I know it sounds weird, but he is metal's Freddy Mercury.



I agree with this 100%. Most of the people I know that are into Tool really cite Maynard as the chief reason.

That being said, I can't see Tool being Tool anymore with any other members.


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 4, 2013)

tool is tool....without MJK it's not tool anymore...
he is an amazing singer, but in live, the most impressive is danny carey ...

for the singers : townsend > jorn > MJK = Corey lowery > Russel allen


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 4, 2013)

Here is the problem with certain Tool fans - _and its obvious if you check my profile_ - they neg rep you when you disagree with them. I have praised the band for their music. I just don't care for Maynard's voice. What's the problem with that?

PS - Sign your REPS. Don't punk out.


----------



## ChaNce (Jul 4, 2013)

I find it funny (in a pathetic sort of way) that anyone cares enough to neg rep someone's opinion.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 4, 2013)

Rep should be deactivated, it doesn't seem to serve any focus other than giving people who are irrationally offended a way to passively-aggressively whine about it. I forget it exists most of the time and then notice that I received bad rep for someone that interpreted a joke as being serious 4 months ago, it's just annoying. Or you get a comment that says nothing other than "fag" or something. Totally productive system bro!

I am not a huge Maynard fan but I think he's absolutely crucial to Tool's sound and I really don't think they would have gained anywhere close to the attention they received for their earlier stuff if not for his singing. I mean, "Aenima" in particular isn't really anything special guitar/bass/drum-wise on most of the tracks, his vocals are really what makes that album. Starting with Lateralus the rest of the band has become distinctive to the point that I'd probably listen to them if they change their name and released something with a different singer, but I wouldn't be surprised if a substantial amount of their fans just didn't care about what they do if it doesn't involve him.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 4, 2013)

I would like to see TooL sans maynard + another singer doing a side project. Kind of like the liquid tension experiment to dream theater ... but they play technical death metal!


----------



## fps (Jul 4, 2013)

Normally Maynard comes on board when the others have finished the music. Clearly the music ain't finished. I reckon it'll come out in about 2016. The Tool guys are interesting, they had other lives before the band, other talents and experiences, and they still do. That's not true of a lot of people who are in big bands.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 4, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Here is the problem with certain Tool fans - _and its obvious if you check my profile_ - they neg rep you when you disagree with them. I have praised the band for their music. I just don't care for Maynard's voice. What's the problem with that?
> 
> PS - Sign your REPS. Don't punk out.



Agreed. As much as I love Tool, they were my introduction to living in a world where you end up despising parts of a fandom you belong to for their utter stupidity and douchebaggery.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 4, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Rep should be deactivated, it doesn't seem to serve any focus other than giving people who are irrationally offended a way to passively-aggressively whine about it. I forget it exists most of the time and then notice that I received bad rep for someone that interpreted a joke as being serious 4 months ago, it's just annoying. Or you get a comment that says nothing other than "fag" or something. Totally productive system bro!
> 
> I am not a huge Maynard fan but I think he's absolutely crucial to Tool's sound and I really don't think they would have gained anywhere close to the attention they received for their earlier stuff if not for his singing. I mean, "Aenima" in particular isn't really anything special guitar/bass/drum-wise on most of the tracks, his vocals are really what makes that album. Starting with Lateralus the rest of the band has become distinctive to the point that I'd probably listen to them if they change their name and released something with a different singer, but I wouldn't be surprised if a substantial amount of their fans just didn't care about what they do if it doesn't involve him.



Not all TOOL fans like A Perfect Circle I imagine and it doesn't give me TOOL vibes either honestly. Neither does Puscifer. I think his role is less prevalent than it is being assumed. He is a phenomenal singer and he is an essential element, but they could find a comparable replacement I think. There are plenty of people who would jump at the opportunity to fill those shoes.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 11, 2013)

Facebook status update by Tool on 12th of July:

"We're Still in the Writing Mode"


----------



## Doug N (Jul 11, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Facebook status update by Tool on 12th of July:
> 
> "We're Still in the Writing Mode"



Better than "thumb in ass mode". Although those two activities are sometimes coincidental.


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 12, 2013)

> Facebook status update by Tool on 12th of July:
> 
> "We're Still in the Writing Mode"



wasn't the same 5 years ago


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 12, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> wasn't the same 5 years ago



Yes. That's why it's "still."


----------



## toothbrush (Jul 13, 2013)

ChaNce said:


> Personally, MJK is the best rock/metal singer in the last 20 years. Bar none. Versatility, tone, note choice, power, attitude... Name one better. I know it sounds weird, but he is metal's Freddy Mercury.


 

His vocal melodies are incredibly well-written as well. He's a very "intelligent" vocalist, if I had to describe him. His lyrics, melodies, and overall performance in *Reflection* is probably one of my top two or three all-time favorite tracks regarding vocals.


----------



## fps (Jul 14, 2013)

toothbrush said:


> His vocal melodies are incredibly well-written as well. He's a very "intelligent" vocalist, if I had to describe him. His lyrics, melodies, and overall performance in *Reflection* is probably one of my top two or three all-time favorite tracks regarding vocals.



His tone is amazing too. It's awesome how softly he's singing a lot of the time, on tracks like H it's almost a whisper. 

As a singer I would love to know what kind of volume he's putting out unamplified, how loudly he's really singing. I think part of the reason he's at the back of the stage at Tool shows, or miiiles in front of the band, must be to do with the levels he sings at, and avoiding feedback etc, possibly because his mic is turned up very loud so he can sing with his full dynamic range and not force it.


----------



## brector (Jul 15, 2013)

fps said:


> His tone is amazing too. It's awesome how softly he's singing a lot of the time, on tracks like H it's almost a whisper.
> 
> As a singer I would love to know what kind of volume he's putting out unamplified, how loudly he's really singing. I think part of the reason he's at the back of the stage at Tool shows, or miiiles in front of the band, must be to do with the levels he sings at, and avoiding feedback etc, possibly because his mic is turned up very loud so he can sing with his full dynamic range and not force it.


I think it has more to do with him not wanting to be the focus of the band, he wants the music to speak. He isn't the only singer to have his range.

-Brian


----------



## ilyti (Jul 15, 2013)

^ Maynard does the same thing at APC shows - he's near the back of the stage in the dark, just his silhouette showing, for the whole show. Whatever his reasons, I think it's weak.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 16, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Whatever his reasons, I think it's weak.



Why?

(and, for the record, all the APC shows I've gone to, he's been front and center. Faced away from the crowd the entire time for one of them, but still front and center)


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like it could drop early '14 - sweet!!

New Tool Record Coming in Early 2014, Says Drummer Danny Carey | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 16, 2013)

hum ... i heard the same last year


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 16, 2013)

^ yeah we did didn't we? Oh well ... this time for sure man!


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 16, 2013)

i will pray for that


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 16, 2013)

For those of you who do not know, the band, especially Maynard, have stated many times they do not like the way musicians are portrayed as rock stars and they also do not like music being shared over the internet. They want to be mysterious like their influence King Crimson. I don't need to hear anything about a new riff, new song title, album title, etcetera. I will wait until the album is released and buy it, listen to it and all of this nonsense will only be a memory as to why people need to know how far they've gotten on new material. I am still finding out new things, and ideas out on Lateralus and especially 10,000 Days to even comprehend a new album by Tool right now. Like they've stated in the past, they give a little piece out to us and we complete it. Like a puzzle. They start a corner, and we each, individually complete it. Wether it turns out to be a waterfall, a unicorn, a rain forest, a portrait, etcetera, we build them as they build us. As far as the 10,000 Days bashing goes, I don't see how any true fan of Tool could possibly dislike this album or even claim it as mediocre. If you do, you're clearly missing the point and are definitely not ready for new material. There are 8 full songs on the album, I'm sick of hearing about the fillers. If you don't know who "Dave" is on Rosetta Stoned, watch 2001: A Space Odyssey. If you don't understand the lyrics to Intension, listen to it again. All I can say is most of you, and by most I mean almost all of you are not ready for new material. You can not rush a masterpiece.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 16, 2013)

OH WOW! Not ready for new material? That's the funniest thing I've ever heard, sorry.

E: To clarify, why should the listener be in any way prepared for new material? That's just... wow...


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> For those of you who do not know, the band, especially Maynard, have stated many times they do not like the way musicians are portrayed as rock stars and they also do not like music being shared over the internet. They want to be mysterious like their influence King Crimson.



Don't confuse mysterious and pretentious. The Mighty Crim have done hundreds of interviews over the years - for music and instrument magazines, newspapers, etc. (Here is a smattering with one quick search: http://www.elephant-talk.com/wiki/Interviews.) Furthermore, most of the band members maintain blogs where they interact with fans, especially Robert, Tony and Adrian. Hell, even Bruford fields questions. There is very little mysterious about Crimson. In fact, its safe to say that if there is anything you want to know, its already been published or you can ask away online and get an answer pretty darn quick.


----------



## toothbrush (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> 1. "I am still finding out new things, and ideas out on Lateralus and especially 10,000 Days to even comprehend a new album by Tool right now."
> 
> 2. "As far as the 10,000 Days bashing goes, I don't see how any true fan of Tool could possibly dislike this album or even claim it as mediocre."
> 
> 3. *"All I can say is most of you, and by most I mean almost all of you are not ready for new material."*



1. Agreed. I feel like Lateralus and 10,000 Days (especially Lateralus) provide me with something new after each listen. They're very detailed, lengthy, and extremely high-quality albums.

2. Mostly agreed, but there are plenty of very well-versed (and rational, might I add...) Tool fans that felt it didn't stand up to the likes of Lateralus. I thought it did, as I think it's a GREAT album, but I'd argue that Lateralus is a better album as a whole. 10,000 Days is a little spotty.

3. Haha. It's been seven years... Not saying Tool should rush into releasing their new material if they don't think it's ready, but I think most of us are more than "ready" for some new tunes, dude.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 16, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> OH WOW! Not ready for new material? That's the funniest thing I've ever heard, sorry.
> 
> E: To clarify, why should the listener be in any way prepared for new material? That's just... wow...


 


Are you kidding me? Seriously, are you being realistic right now? I know people who have listened to Tool since the early 90's and think Ænima is a song. I know people who claim Lateralus to be the greatest album ever recorded and have no clue what the fibonacci sequence is. There's an amateur video of The Pot on youtube and millions of people think it's an official video by Tool. If I was a band member I, would be disappointed. I fail to see how other people's ignorance is amusing to you.


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 16, 2013)

between passion and obsession there's only a step .....


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> Are you kidding me? Seriously, are you being realistic right now? I know people who have listened to Tool since the early 90's and think Ænima is a song. I know people who claim Lateralus to be the greatest album ever recorded and have no clue what the fibonacci sequence is. There's an amateur video of The Pot on youtube and millions of people think it's an official video by Tool. If I was a band member I, would be disappointed. I fail to see how other people's ignorance is amusing to you.



You are the type of fan that made it so hard for me to care about Tool for the longest time. 

Nothing but elitist nonsense.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 16, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> You are the type of fan that made it so hard for me to care about Tool for the longest time.
> 
> Nothing but elitist nonsense.


 

Clarifying the fact that Ænima is not a song does not make me an elitist. Also, if you have to go by what other people think when you listen to a band, you're listening to music for the wrong reason(s). That is the most pathetic thing I've ever heard in my life that you find it hard to get into a band because of their fanbase. Sad.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> Clarifying the fact that Ænima is not a song does not make me an elitist. Also, if you have to go by what other people think when you listen to a band, you're listening to music for the wrong reason(s). That is the most pathetic thing I've ever heard in my life that you find it hard to get into a band because of their fanbase. Sad.



Its your attitude - not your clarifications that makes you elitist. And if you want to debate pathetic, then continue blabbering on about the Fibonacci Sequence as if it has anything to do with whether someone likes a song or not.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 16, 2013)

toothbrush said:


> 1. Agreed. I feel like Lateralus and 10,000 Days (especially Lateralus) provide me with something new after each listen. They're very detailed, lengthy, and extremely high-quality albums.
> 
> 2. Mostly agreed, but there are plenty of very well-versed (and rational, might I add...) Tool fans that felt it didn't stand up to the likes of Lateralus. I thought it did, as I think it's a GREAT album, but I'd argue that Lateralus is a better album as a whole. 10,000 Days is a little spotty.
> 
> 3. Haha. It's been seven years... Not saying Tool should rush into releasing their new material if they don't think it's ready, but I think most of us are more than "ready" for some new tunes, dude.


 


I don't compare albums, that defeats the purpose of listening to them as a whole. Other than that, well said, my friend


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm speechless... I didn't know such people exist. Not that this comment would go as an argument, but seriously, I think you need a reality check. I'm pretty damn sure, that the guys in Tool themselves don't care one single shit about people knowing or not knowing deeper meanings of their songs, not to mention that even they would be justified to tell people how to live, listen and enjoy.

And if they won't and that they even can't, why would you?


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 16, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm speechless... I didn't know such people exist. Not that this comment would go as an argument, but seriously, I think you need a reality check. I'm pretty damn sure, that the guys in Tool themselves don't care one single shit about people knowing or not knowing deeper meanings of their songs, not to mention that even they would be justified to tell people how to live, listen and enjoy.
> 
> And if they won't and that they even can't, why would you?


 


I never said anything about the band members caring about someone's personal revelation with the band, not once. I typed the fact that most people don't know what they're even listening to now and complain about it taking so long for a new album or how 10,000 Days was not great. Do you even read what I post before replying or is your comprehension just really bad?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> Do you even read what I post before replying or is your comprehension just really bad?



Thank God you found this forum... Every member failed comprehension classes in school. We were a complete wreck until you saved us.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't say you did. It was an extreme example where there would've been even some authority to tell one that he ain't ready for new material. And it being the extreme as in, there probably ain't nobody more justified to say such things as people in Tool, my claim was: even they wouldn't do so, hence you shouldn't either.

I mean, it's not like you can't make it, but that leads you to bad light for making bad, even false claims. (I think the first one you did was in fact, outright false)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 16, 2013)

And hell, they can think 10 000 days was bad even if they listened it half way through. They can think it was bad even if the first damn 10 seconds ruined the album for them.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 16, 2013)

I thought 10000 days was only barely better than Undertow.  I think I have a right to my own opinion...

There were some awesome tracks on 10000 days, but it lacked cohesiveness for me (didn't like Danny's drumming as much either) and failed to keep my interest start to finish. I like all the songs on 10000 days and Undertow, but it is not an improvement for them IMO. (IMO )


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 16, 2013)

I have only ever had one problem with Tool, and that is the fanatical nature of some of their fans. For some reason they have always ruined even trying to listen to Tool due to their pretentious nature. Aiwass is, once again, proving this to still be true.

Don't get me wrong. It's all well and good to really love the bands you listen to, but please, stop trying to shove your pretentious opinions down everyone else's throats. Hell, I only own 10,000 Days, think it's okay. Never really been that into much of their other stuff (and have found it difficult to want to try due to above statement). Still, interested in what 7 years can bring. I hope they hurry the .... up too.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 16, 2013)

What I'm trying to say is be greatful for what we have already, which can be said about almost anything. Even if they take longer than I had hoped for a new album, at least they have recorded Ænima, Lateralus and 10,000 Days. I can live with that.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 16, 2013)

Which is fine. But your previous posts were basically what I stated on the previous page; pretentious.

Here is a perfect quote (taken from Ultimate Guitar) with what is wrong with Tool fans:



> Dude if you dont get it its because your place in the evolutionary system is way to low. you should just stick to "metal core and gore"
> 
> Tools music is not just music. They open up new ideas new ways of thinking and explore so many emotions all in one song! I mean I wouldnt expect normal listeners to understand things like The Fibonacci sequence, or like next step genetics like in 46&2. so so much more to their music then the common rock sound you hear spewed on the radio
> 
> "Repugnant is a creature who would squander the ability to lift an eye to heaven conscious of his fleeting time here" -MJK



The problem is, this comes from people (the fans) who's understanding of the concepts the band sings about start and end with Wikipedia, or some broscience bullshit they may have picked up from along the way. 

Back on topic: 7 years is a long damn time to wait for a new album. Whether its worth it or not, is yet to be seen. For me, it might just be another spin or two and put back on the shelf lol.


----------



## Crabface (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> Are you kidding me? Seriously, are you being realistic right now? I know people who have listened to Tool since the early 90's and think Ænima is a song. I know people who claim Lateralus to be the greatest album ever recorded and have no clue what the fibonacci sequence is. There's an amateur video of The Pot on youtube and millions of people think it's an official video by Tool. If I was a band member I, would be disappointed. I fail to see how other people's ignorance is amusing to you.



If anyone thinks that Ænima is a song then they have not been listening to tool since the 90s. They heard about them in the 90s and are not remotely interested in them.
In that case, they don't need to be "ready" for a new album, because they don't even give a shit about it. I swear, I LOVE tool.

I am addicted.
You are adickhead.

Get it?

Now stop being a pretentious prick.


----------



## fps (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> For those of you who do not know, the band, especially Maynard, have stated many times they do not like the way musicians are portrayed as rock stars and they also do not like music being shared over the internet. They want to be mysterious like their influence King Crimson. I don't need to hear anything about a new riff, new song title, album title, etcetera. I will wait until the album is released and buy it, listen to it and all of this nonsense will only be a memory as to why people need to know how far they've gotten on new material. I am still finding out new things, and ideas out on Lateralus and especially 10,000 Days to even comprehend a new album by Tool right now. Like they've stated in the past, they give a little piece out to us and we complete it. Like a puzzle. They start a corner, and we each, individually complete it. Wether it turns out to be a waterfall, a unicorn, a rain forest, a portrait, etcetera, we build them as they build us. As far as the 10,000 Days bashing goes, I don't see how any true fan of Tool could possibly dislike this album or even claim it as mediocre. If you do, you're clearly missing the point and are definitely not ready for new material. There are 8 full songs on the album, I'm sick of hearing about the fillers. If you don't know who "Dave" is on Rosetta Stoned, watch 2001: A Space Odyssey. If you don't understand the lyrics to Intension, listen to it again. All I can say is most of you, and by most I mean almost all of you are not ready for new material. You can not rush a masterpiece.



Wow that was so pretentious I nearly fell off my tiny bicycle. 

That was hilarious. 

Again, for me, 10,000 Days not as good as Aenima or Lateralus, but very excited for new material.

By the way guys, pretty obviously a troll, 6 posts or so, just joined, just realised.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 16, 2013)

Crabface said:


> If anyone thinks that Ænima is a song then they have not been listening to tool since the 90s.



Do people really argue/care about a slight difference in spelling. 



> Æ (minuscule: æ) is a grapheme formed from the letters a and e.
> 
> A grapheme is the smallest semantically distinguishing unit in a written language, analogous to the phonemes of spoken languages.


----------



## Crabface (Jul 16, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Do people really argue/care about a slight difference in spelling.



Copy paste m8.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 16, 2013)

Indeed it was m8, but if anyone actually gives a shit about something as arbitrary as that they need a better hobby.  

Maybe I'm just not Trve enough of a fan for some of you.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 16, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Do people really argue/care about a slight difference in spelling.


 



I hope to god you're joking. I'm not referring to the Æ in the title. I'm referring to the I and the E. Ænima is the album, Ænema is a song from the album. There is no title track on Ænima. It's a combination of the Anima/Animus, coined by Carl Jung and enema, but you knew that apparently...Also, it's not copy/paste, it's alt+146. I'm not pretentious, I just dislike ignorance. I am not a troll either, I was reading some of the posts on here and felt compelled to straighten a few things out. Ænima, Ænema. Once you see the difference, listen to the album for a few years then start on Lateralus. You're not even ready for Lateralus yet and you want a new album?  Peace


----------



## EdgeC (Jul 16, 2013)

I think Maynard and the rest of Tool sit back and have a good ol' laugh at the expense these pretentious fans that read way more into things than was originally intended.

You only have to listen to Puscifer to realise that Maynard is not afraid to &#8216;take the piss&#8217; so to speak.

I'm a massive Tool fan but there is definitely some separation of body and mind going on with some of these Tool fans with their superiority complexes and their tendency to over-think and over-analyse Tool songs. See what I did there? Read into it what you will.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 16, 2013)

fps said:


> By the way guys, pretty obviously a troll, 6 posts or so, just joined, just realised.


I'll wait... but pretty sure this is just a Tool fan.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I hope to god you're joking. I'm not referring to the Æ in the title. I'm referring to the I and the E. Ænima is the album, Ænema is a song from the album. There is no title track on Ænima. It's a combination of the Anima/Animus, coined by Carl Jung and enema, but you knew that apparently...Also, it's not copy/paste, it's alt+146. I'm not pretentious, I just dislike ignorance. I am not a troll either, I was reading some of the posts on here and felt compelled to straighten a few things out. Ænima, Ænema. Once you see the difference, listen to the album for a few years then start on Lateralus. You're not even ready for Lateralus yet and you want a new album?  Peace





That's pretty funny. Never noticed, but I'm not overly anal either. I just pop a CD in or shuffle my ipod and that is that 9/10. What do you know, though, that mishap also didn't stop me from enjoying that album either. 

And you're totally pretentious. I have listened to all the albums and have enjoyed them all. I don't have to over analyze or obsess over them to like it. When a new record comes out I'll enjoy that too most likely. What the fvck is with this 'ready' shit, it's music not anal sex.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 16, 2013)

The poor guy must keep getting those two things mixed up. Music and anal sex.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Jul 16, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> The poor guy must keep getting those two things mixed up. Music and anal sex.


 I bet Stinkfist is his favorite song.


----------



## Doug N (Jul 16, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I hope to god you're joking. I'm not referring to the Æ in the title. I'm referring to the I and the E. Ænima is the album, Ænema is a song from the album. There is no title track on Ænima. It's a combination of the Anima/Animus, coined by Carl Jung and enema, but you knew that apparently...Also, it's not copy/paste, it's alt+146. I'm not pretentious, I just dislike ignorance. I am not a troll either, I was reading some of the posts on here and felt compelled to straighten a few things out. Ænima, Ænema. Once you see the difference, listen to the album for a few years then start on Lateralus. You're not even ready for Lateralus yet and you want a new album?  Peace



Holy shit dude, sometimes a banana is just a banana.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 17, 2013)

EdgeC said:


> I think Maynard and the rest of Tool sit back and have a good ol' laugh at the expense these pretentious fans that read way more into things than was originally intended.
> 
> You only have to listen to Puscifer to realise that Maynard is not afraid to take the piss so to speak.
> 
> I'm a massive Tool fan but there is definitely some separation of body and mind going on with some of these Tool fans with their superiority complexes and their tendency to over-think and over-analyse Tool songs. See what I did there? Read into it what you will.



Ding Ding Ding. That's the hilarious part that makes me enjoy them even more despite the high douchebag quotient in their fandom.


----------



## flavenstein (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> _excessive amounts of bullshit_



There comes a time in every thirteen-year-old's life when he or she realizes "Oh snap, it really _was_ just a bunch of guys playing rock music and using random subtle things to fvck with me and make me think I found something deep. I guess now I can start listening to music because it sounds good."

I think the real problem is that Mr. Aiwass is not "ready" for anything _but_ Tool.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 17, 2013)

8 years since an album, many more since a good one...


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 17, 2013)

love that thread.....


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I hope to god you're joking. I'm not referring to the Æ in the title. I'm referring to the I and the E. Ænima is the album, Ænema is a song from the album. There is no title track on Ænima. It's a combination of the Anima/Animus, coined by Carl Jung and enema, but you knew that apparently...Also, it's not copy/paste, it's alt+146. I'm not pretentious, I just dislike ignorance. I am not a troll either, I was reading some of the posts on here and felt compelled to straighten a few things out. Ænima, Ænema. Once you see the difference, listen to the album for a few years then start on Lateralus. You're not even ready for Lateralus yet and you want a new album?  Peace



Oh Laawwwdd ... your snobbery is incredibly obnoxious. I just wrote a huge paragraph, but decided to leave it at asking you to please go listen to Tool and discover more of their awesomeness instead of showing off your big cock to the rest of the internet.

pffftt "ready"... whatever that means


----------



## abandonist (Jul 17, 2013)

My nuts are ready for the next Tool.

(See what I did there?)


----------



## engage757 (Jul 17, 2013)

Crabface said:


> 10,000 is actually my joint-favourite Tool album along with Lateralus.
> The Pot, Rosetta Stoned, Jambi and Vicarious are all incredible.
> I guess you could say that the filler on 10,000 Days is weaker than on their other albums, but their strong songs are some of their best.



Filler material? By that I would guess you skipped right past the most important and meaningful songs on the record.

10,000 Days, Wings For Marie and Right in Two are some of the most important Tool songs ever released. Inarguably if you know ANYTHING about the band.

As a DIE-hard tool fan for working on twenty years now, that has driven 900 miles to see them live once, I find the lack of understanding of the band incredible. It's very simple, Tool doesn't care. They are artists, plain and simple, and they make art for themselves, not any of you, you just happen to listen to it. Don't kid yourselves. Tool would be writing the same stuff if no one ever had ever heard of them. It's about the art they create for themselves, and pushing themselves.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 17, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Filler material? By that I would guess you skipped right past the most important and meaningful songs on the record.
> 
> 10,000 Days, Wings For Marie and Right in Two are some of the most important Tool songs ever released. Inarguably if you know ANYTHING about the band.
> 
> As a DIE-hard tool fan for working on twenty years now, that has driven 900 miles to see them live once, I find the lack of understanding of the band incredible. It's very simple, Tool doesn't care. They are artists, plain and simple, and they make art for themselves, not any of you, you just happen to listen to it. Don't kid yourselves. Tool would be writing the same stuff if no one ever had ever heard of them. It's about the art they create for themselves, and pushing themselves.




Maynard has said they put something out and let us complete it. I didn't read that on Wikipedia, I have seen it with my own eyes. Just because you drive 900 miles to see a band doesn't make you their spokesperson. It makes you a fool.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I hope to god you're joking. I'm not referring to the Æ in the title. I'm referring to the I and the E. Ænima is the album, Ænema is a song from the album. There is no title track on Ænima. It's a combination of the Anima/Animus, coined by Carl Jung and enema, but you knew that apparently...Also, it's not copy/paste, it's alt+146. I'm not pretentious, I just dislike ignorance. I am not a troll either, I was reading some of the posts on here and felt compelled to straighten a few things out. Ænima, Ænema. Once you see the difference, listen to the album for a few years then start on Lateralus. You're not even ready for Lateralus yet and you want a new album?  Peace



You're basically saying that people are not privileged to enjoy the fruits of today just because they don't know the history. It's like saying you can't drive a car just because you didn't drive bicycle enough. Or that you can't drink apple juice just because you never really learned how they make orange juice, what ingredients they used and in what ratios. Doesn't sound retarded to you? Well, maybe retarded stuff sounds completely normal to retarded people...


----------



## flint757 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> Maynard has said they put something out and let us complete it. I didn't read that on Wikipedia, I have seen it with my own eyes. Just because you drive 900 miles to see a band doesn't make you their spokesperson. It makes you a fool.



He wasn't responding to you.  



engage757 said:


> 10,000 Days, Wings For Marie and Right in Two are some of the most important Tool songs ever released. *Inarguably if you know ANYTHING about the band.*



It's things like this that just make me . Inarguably? Really? I like those songs when I'm in the mood, but music is too subjective for absolutes to be thrown around.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't even...


sigh.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2013)

Tool fanboys really can be...."Tools"


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 17, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> *You're basically saying that people are not privileged to enjoy the fruits of today just because they don't know the history.* It's like saying you can't drive a car just because you didn't drive bicycle enough. Or that you can't drink apple juice just because you never really learned how they make orange juice, what ingredients they used and in what ratios. Doesn't sound retarded to you? Well, maybe retarded stuff sounds completely normal to retarded people...


 


I like how you make analogies that have nothing to do with anything posted in this thread. It makes no sense. You're not funny nor do you understand what I type. What does orange juice have to do with the spelling of a 5 letter word? You're the type of person who just drinks the Kool-Aid instead of wondering what's in it. I prefer the latter. You're basically saying you have no clue what Tool writes about but listen to it anyways. That's like reading brail with your eyes. My advice to you, preview post before submitting reply.










Alberto7 said:


> Oh Laawwwdd ... your snobbery is incredibly obnoxious. I just wrote a huge paragraph, but decided to leave it at asking you to please go listen to Tool and discover more of their awesomeness instead of showing off your big cock to the rest of the internet.
> 
> pffftt "ready"... whatever that means


 


I could try and explain it to you, but you're French. It would be pointless.


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 17, 2013)

inb4


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> absolute twaddle written above.




I'm going to go easy on you because you're relatively new here, but seriously dude, what has crawled up your ass and died? Firstly just because someone traveled 900 miles to go to a show it does not make them a fool, it makes them an avid fan who is willing to fork out the money to see a band do something special. If he wants to travel 900 miles to see a band then that's his prerogative and he can do so if he wishes.

Secondly, i listen to a lot of music without knowing its initial context. Does that mean i shouldn't listen to it? Do you know the back story and the concept behind every song that comes on the radio? To quote you earlier "My advice to you, preview post before submitting reply."

One final thing, just for the record: An analogy is a cognitive process of transferring information or meaning from a particular subject to another subject. That's what orange juice has to do with a 5 letter word.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I could try and explain it to you, but you're French. It would be pointless.



Completely unnecessary rip on Alberto7


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 17, 2013)

That's kind of what analogies are about.  Having something non-related, not as complicated preferably, to clarify the point. There's nothing bad about that, even though you seem to use it as an argument against me for some reason. I like how you make arguments against me about stuff that actually work as arguments for me, how's that?

Yes, I listen to Tool and I don't know what they write about and you should be totally cool with that. That's the thing where you go wrong. You're not cool with it. You're not cool with people who enjoy music differently than you do even though it's none of your business to begin with. Some people like music for the meaning, some people like it for entertainment, I don't know what are you to say that people who like it for entertainment are bad or wrong or unjustified to listen to, or anticipate new material.

Besides, I don't know why I should consult a Tool song to know anything about Fibonacci series or how they support smoking weed. I know a shit ton about Fibonacci and his series (most definitely than you do for listening an album by Tool!) and I have my own opinions about who's pretentious and who's not on the pot matter. 

What if I don't want to hear their opinions and just want to enjoy the notes that are, oh so well in harmony and masterfully organized?

I don't know what a brail is, but I suppose it's something that's supposed to be read with your eyes since you seem to say it isn't. (And you're being counter-intuitive)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 17, 2013)

Also that kind of concludes my posts on this matter. I'm not leaving my self out though, that'd be cheap, I'll still hop in if someone posts a good argument. But if you acknowledge everything I said above and still disagree with you - as in, I didn't change your mind on the subject - then I think you're hopeless. If so, I kindly agree to disagree with you and stop wasting both of us time. There's nothing wrong with liking music just for the sounds, notes, harmony, melody and so on and I kind of feel like most people agree with me.

You can disagree, but for the sake of your own skin, don't go on forums telling about it. You're hitting yourself.


----------



## oompa (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I am a pretentious kid who is doing his best to get banned asap



No. You do not get Tool. You are exactly what they do not like. A kid who think he has dibs on interpreting them. You even bitch on peoples lack of analysis and people who just dig their flow, and tell them to go listen to Lateralus, a song about how you miss out on the feeling when you over-analyse 

On top of that you come off as a typical internet forum warrior who sword drawn ride into opinion battles at every chance given, young, strong and fierce.

There is a lot for you to learn in life, both from the lovely band Tool, from the internet and from life in general. Til then, just leave by yourself and save the mods the effort lol


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow. Just wow. See, I respect Tool. I think they write some groovy songs and a handful of them I really enjoy. I still don't give a .... about the metaphores, analogies or themes that they sing about. The same way I don't give a .... about what Cannibal Corpse or Dream Theater sing about (cause really, the Count of Tuscany's lyrics are roflmao worthy). I just dig the music. I don't need to "get" them. I am not going to study or go over what they are writing about. I just don't care enough. It's music, entertainment. Not a study in sociology or psychology. 

Calm the .... down. Enjoy the ....ing music. If YOU want to go and try to read a bunch of shit into the music, then YOU can go ahead and do it. The rest of us can just enjoy the ride. Don't shove your pretentious, immature, psudo broscience understanding of nothing down the rest of our throats. We don't care. 

Disclaimer: this was not aimed at Engage, I get what he's saying.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 17, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I don't know what a brail is, but I suppose it's something that's supposed to be read with your eyes since you seem to say it isn't. (And you're being counter-intuitive)



Braille (he spelt it wrong) is how blind people read, but it was a ridiculous point either way. No one has to know the ingredients of kool-aid to drink it (although I assume he was using the 'drink the kool-aid' metaphor ). His arguments are quite weak. I know very little about programming, but I still enjoy using my computer, playing games, using software, etc. I know very little about how to fix cars (let alone build one) yet I can enjoy driving one.



And I think I'm better suited to learning/using the full fibonacci sequence in my Calculus and Engineering math classes rather than a silly pattern used in a song.

Anyhow, while this has been very entertaining, I'd like to see this thread stay open.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass can enjoy a week off to think about his 'tude.

Let's keep the rest of this civil.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 17, 2013)

So having really only listened to 10k Days, where do I start trying to listen to the rest of the catalog?


----------



## oompa (Jul 17, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> So having really only listened to 10k Days, where do I start trying to listen to the rest of the catalog?



Oh anywhere mate. Their catalog isn't that big (in numbers) either. Aenima and Lateralus are maybe more like 10.000 days, with Undertow being a bit more.. on-topic rock and less brain, you can tell MJK had some punk influences on Undertow and partly Aenima, with lyrics being directed a bit more towards societal problems to later on focus a bit more on more abstract parts the mind and human behaviour.

If you only heard 10.000 days, maybe going backwards chronologically is the easiest way, So maybe start with Lateralus? The Grudge, Schism, Parabola and Lateralus are maybe the most friendly songs on the album. The album is deep tho, like Chtulu lives at the bottom of that album deep  If you find you like it and keep listening to it you can still discover new things years later, if you are "like that".


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool. I'll give it a spin and see.


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2013)

eaeolian said:


> Let's keep the rest of this civil.




Civil you say:


----------



## oompa (Jul 17, 2013)

Dan said:


> Civil you say:








I don't need your civil war!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## fps (Jul 17, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Filler material? By that I would guess you skipped right past the most important and meaningful songs on the record.
> 
> 10,000 Days, Wings For Marie and Right in Two are some of the most important Tool songs ever released. Inarguably if you know ANYTHING about the band.
> 
> As a DIE-hard tool fan for working on twenty years now, that has driven 900 miles to see them live once, I find the lack of understanding of the band incredible. It's very simple, Tool doesn't care. They are artists, plain and simple, and they make art for themselves, not any of you, you just happen to listen to it. Don't kid yourselves. Tool would be writing the same stuff if no one ever had ever heard of them. It's about the art they create for themselves, and pushing themselves.



You're joking right? Right In Two is stock, especially the build-up near the end which sounds like a lesser 46 & 2, and the lyrics are not the strongest.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry fps, you inarguably don't know anything about the band.


----------



## fps (Jul 17, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I'm sorry fps, you inarguably don't know anything about the band.



Sorry, I'm well on my guard in this thread, edited, deleted, what have you, apologies.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 17, 2013)

I was being sarcastic. :/

E: referring to this: 



> Inarguably if you know ANYTHING about the band.


----------



## fps (Jul 17, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I was being sarcastic. :/
> 
> E: referring to this:



Edited, sorry mate, something in this thread has really set me off.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha, no biggie, I'm joking anyway.


----------



## JustMac (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, if it's their last album, they can take 10,000 days if that's how long it takes, this is going to be the album to end all album


----------



## fps (Jul 17, 2013)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Haha, no biggie, I'm joking anyway.



Oh my goodness that other guy's been banned!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 17, 2013)

Tool threads... 
I knew I should have stayed out of this one. 
Having an opinion almost guarantees that you will be neg-repped... 
(and I have been ).


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 17, 2013)

musicaldeath said:


> So having really only listened to 10k Days, where do I start trying to listen to the rest of the catalog?




yep, backwards chronologically is probably the best way....
it s going to be a way down into hell .....

IMO lateralus is the most apreciated, fluid album .... good construction, like 10K days .

IMO Aenima is stronger, with a kind of hostility, like if the band suffered a lot ...

and undertow is FOR ME the real beginning of all i like in tool .... you have to listen this one at the end 

btw, each album is different....Really different...that's why you should listen backwards chronologically

hope it help


----------



## flint757 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't forget Opiate and Salival. I really dug their cover of No Quarter.


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 17, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Don't forget Opiate and Salival. I really dug their cover of No Quarter.



you re right their are 2 other albums, but as i said, for me the tool road began with undertow....
i do not like much opiate..... happen even for the best


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass has to be a troll, right? I've met plenty of obnoxious and pretentious Tool fans, but he has taken it to another level. Some of us listen to Tool because we like their music, and that's all. Hopefully that dude gets laid while he's banned. Definitely could use it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I could try and explain it to you, but you're French. It would be pointless.



 Just for clarification, I'm not French, nor Canadian, nor North American . Hell, I can't even speak French properly. Though I do reside in Montreal, and I love French-Canadians in general  (specially dem female ones... daaammnn!). Goes to show how much he "knows" his stuff.

Anyway. I agree on the backwards listening order if you want to get into Tool. I started out with Lateralus, though, then 10,000 Days, then Aenima, then Undertow (though I'm not much into Undertow). Lateralus remains, to this day, my favorite Tool album. I love some songs on 10,000 Days, but I don't really listen to the more "trance-y" ones often. Not that they're bad or not meaningful, but I have to be in a very, very specific mood to enjoy them.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 18, 2013)

OR SO IT SEEMS.......HERE IS THE NEWS........

The Circle Pit: NEW TOOL ALBUM 2014

YOU ALL, QUIT ARGUING AND BITCHING AT EACH OTHER!


----------



## jabo1 (Jul 18, 2013)

.....Or at least that seems to be the case.....


----------



## oompa (Jul 18, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> OR SO IT SEEMS.......HERE IS THE NEWS........
> 
> The Circle Pit: NEW TOOL ALBUM 2014
> 
> YOU ALL, QUIT ARGUING AND BITCHING AT EACH OTHER!



yes, the news that are already posted on page 4 in this thread 



Daf57 said:


> Looks like it could drop early '14 - sweet!!
> 
> New Tool Record Coming in Early 2014, Says Drummer Danny Carey | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## engage757 (Jul 18, 2013)

flint757 said:


> It's things like this that just make me . Inarguably? Really? I like those songs when I'm in the mood, but music is too subjective for absolutes to be thrown around.



Those songs actually are very absolute. It's the entirety of the Tool lyrics in a synopsis.  It is the statement of finality of the mindset of the band. For anyone that knows or understands Tool, those are definitely the most important lyrically on the record bro. EASILY. They show a total and complete change, a reflection, a letting go. Completion and acceptance.


----------



## engage757 (Jul 18, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> Maynard has said they put something out and let us complete it. I didn't read that on Wikipedia, I have seen it with my own eyes. Just because you drive 900 miles to see a band doesn't make you their spokesperson. It makes you a fool.



You sir... Just... Whatever. 15 year old troll.

EDIT: Whoops, I see one of our moderation staff already took care of your ignorance.


----------



## oompa (Jul 18, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Those songs actually are very absolute. It's the entirety of the Tool lyrics in a synopsis.  It is the statement of finality of the mindset of the band. *For anyone that knows or understands Tool*, those are definitely the most important lyrically on the record bro. EASILY. They show a total and complete change, a reflection, a letting go. Completion and acceptance.


----------



## flavenstein (Jul 19, 2013)

engage757 said:


> For anyone that knows or understands Tool...





engage757 said:


> You sir... Just... Whatever. 15 year old troll.



Oh my.

Wasn't there a Tool song about the pot calling the kettle black?

Wait---My sincerest apologies; after perusing this thread and meditating on the ideas contained within, I'm quite certain that there is a much deeper meaning to aforementioned song. Perchance I am not traversing the vast depths of Maynard's lyric and spiritual mastery enough. Permit me to take leave and pursue a higher level of understanding so that my semblance of Tool knowledge may become more robust. 


*EDIT: Can the mods put up some sort of required quiz or analytical essay about Tool one has to pass before replying to this thread? This way we can just see Engage and Aiwass go at it *


----------



## Korbain (Jul 19, 2013)

....ing wow, i don't come on here for a day or 2 and this explodes into what makes me hate tool (fans), their over analysing fans lol absolute gold! I love tool to death, sure danny carey is the star of the band, but i do love what they do as a unit. its tight, brilliant and dark! 

Anywho, sorta on topic with what just happened with the troll lol Got a friend of mine into tool, been telling him to get into em for ages (as any musician understands ,they're great)...he got wrapped in the typical tool fan shit.

For example, Asking if the song "the patient" is about being patient or being a patient in hospital...a debate he got in with another tool fan. Gold help us, i literally felt sorry for the band that day. Im not the most clever guy around, but i just gathered that song was about life in general, karma, getting ....ed over sorta thing lol 

Listening to that song, it makes a lot of sense that way, i'm sane yeah? I've read plenty of wild things about what 46&2 means as well lol i put it as a song simply about getting knocked down in life and getting back up (all be it with cleverly written lyrics)...then i see all this chromosome shit getting split into 2 n stuff lol wow (unless it was written that was as a metaphor to do with what i said which i'd agree with)

It shits me, i go over their music in a way thats simple, the lyrics are genius, but its a simple reference to life in general. I hope this doesn't make me a crazy fan, but a fan that understands what the actual lyrics/music are about lol


----------



## fps (Jul 19, 2013)

Korbain said:


> ....ing wow, i don't come on here for a day or 2 and this explodes into what makes me hate tool (fans), their over analysing fans lol absolute gold! I love tool to death, sure danny carey is the star of the band, but i do love what they do as a unit. its tight, brilliant and dark!
> 
> Anywho, sorta on topic with what just happened with the troll lol Got a friend of mine into tool, been telling him to get into em for ages (as any musician understands ,they're great)...he got wrapped in the typical tool fan shit.
> 
> ...



I think they write their lyrics, especially on Lateralus, to be meaningful and to allow people to draw meaning from them. I don't think there's one correct interpretation, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 19, 2013)

It would be funny if at the end of their careers they revealed that none of the lyrics actually have any meaning behind them, and they've been playing a joke on us all the time.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 19, 2013)

Let's keep going till 2014...


----------



## Korbain (Jul 20, 2013)

fps said:


> I think they write their lyrics, especially on Lateralus, to be meaningful and to allow people to draw meaning from them. I don't think there's one correct interpretation, and that's good enough for me.



Sorta agree, almost any song you can take your own interpretation off. I could listen to a katie perry song and interpret in a way that it means something to me lol

Tool lyrics are have always came across as dark, personal, and incredibly well written. To me anyway. In the end i always take their lyrics as about life in general, the world around us falling apart sorta shit. There is almost a controlled sort of hatred in some of their songs, he has such a soothing voice lol


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 20, 2013)

I love tool, have since 1992 at age 12 when someone swapped me a cassette tape of Opiate for my white zombie la sexorcisto tape. 

Aenima was the last record they wrote in a room as a four piece and it shows. Maynard has been an afterthought since that album as far as song writing goes.

It is clear to me that Maynard is a bit over Tool. For him to do justice to another record he would need to be in a headspace contrary to just going through the motions. It is taking longer than expected to be in that headspace but can you rush that? No. 

I used to think Tool fans were intelligent metallers. However after attending the last three concerts in my country, the retards vastly outweighed the mentally astute. I can see where some level of disassociation becomes a necessity.

Tool release music when it's done. Be grateful they exist and stop obsessing about them as people. That is why Maynard doesn't prance around like Mick Jagger..not because he is pretentious and trying to be mysterious...but because he probably wants you to listen to their music...gets mad pussy regardless, and possibly doesn't like you gawking at him like a dribbling lobotomy victim.

It's the art we should want, not information on what they had for dinner. 

This thread is rife with entitlement. Seriously HEAVY levels of retardation. 

Looking forward to, and grateful for, the next album. Extremely important band. 

Be patient

The end


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ps... 46 and 2 is the most PERFECT progressive rock song written in the history of mankind and the universe and your Mum


----------



## Nats (Jul 20, 2013)

So you mean all Tool songs have deeper meaning than being about butt sex, and only some of the privileged few fans that have explored the deepest depths of the anus knows what they actually mean? Incredible.


----------



## fps (Jul 20, 2013)

sol niger 333 said:


> Ps... 46 and 2 is the most PERFECT progressive rock song written in the history of mankind and the universe and your Mum



Not in my top 5 on Aenima personally, but OK


----------



## ilyti (Jul 20, 2013)

sol niger 333 said:


> Aenima was the last record they wrote in a room as a four piece and it shows. Maynard has been an afterthought since that album as far as song writing goes.


 
And in my book, this is a good thing. It might not make much sense to die-hard Tool fans, but the only thing about the band I generally don't like is Maynard; the lyrics and vocals. Everything else is great. Took me a while to realize that their songs, while sometimes uplifting and poignant don't really have any deeper a meaning than those of say, Metallica. And I don't see too many Metallica fans seeking spiritual and philosophical fulfillment in their lyrics. You can read into it what you want and Tool fans tend to _want_ to read a heck of a lot into it. I know I did.



sol niger 333 said:


> I used to think Tool fans were intelligent metallers. However after attending the last three concerts in my country, the retards vastly outweighed the mentally astute. I can see where some level of disassociation becomes a necessity.
> 
> Tool release music when it's done. Be grateful they exist and stop obsessing about them as people. That is why Maynard doesn't prance around like Mick Jagger..not because he is pretentious and trying to be mysterious...but because he probably wants you to listen to their music...


I'd like these parts of the post 10 times if I could.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds'*

Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds' | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Weird article - how can he be unimpressed when he's not heard the CD yet??


----------



## Veldar (Aug 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> These guys should pull a Creed/Alter Bridge and form a new band with a new vocalst. I'd buy that.



They should do it with Fred Durst.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 20, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds'*
> 
> Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds' | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> Weird article - how can he be unimpressed when he's not heard the CD yet??



Where does he actually say he isn't impressed? He said he was waiting on the music. Weird.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 20, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Where does he actually say he isn't impressed? He said he was waiting on the music. Weird.



yeah, thats the most misleading headline i've ever seen. He's just saying he can't do the lyrics until he hears the music, and they post as "MAYNARD HATES NEW ALBUM!!!" Shame on them


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 20, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds'*
> 
> Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds' | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> Weird article - how can he be unimpressed when he's not heard the CD yet??



What a load of shit, that article is. Its title, particularly.


----------



## wat (Aug 20, 2013)

Honestly just sounds like Maynard f_u_cking with the interviewer.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 20, 2013)

wat said:


> Honestly just sounds like Maynard f_u_cking with the interviewer.



Yep - sounds like a combination of ^this and a bit of yellow journalism. Got to sell them headlines!


----------



## themike (Aug 20, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds'*
> 
> Maynard Not Impressed With New Tool: 'I Haven't Heard the Sounds' | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> Weird article - how can he be unimpressed when he's not heard the CD yet??


 

Misleading title - I didnt see him say anything about not being impressed. He just said that he hasn't recieved demos yet and that he doesn't write lyics until he hears songs. Seems reasonable to me for a band like tool who aren't always in a room together...


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 20, 2013)

Ultimate Guitar's headlines are always horrible. They're just click baiting.


----------



## Basti (Aug 20, 2013)

Still, it means something is definitely happening. Yisss!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it's just the reason why Maynard hates to give interviews...


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 20, 2013)

Why does it not surprise me that UG is posting mongoloid bullshit?


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Without reading too much into it (as Tool fans tend to do) I got the impression from that article that while Maynard has heard some of the new music he's not hearing the 'sounds' that inspire him to write 'Tool' lyrics or get his creative juices flowing etc.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 20, 2013)

I heard the actual interview with him on WTF. He wants them to have songs for him to hear. They didn't have them before.

That title and article are absurd.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 21, 2013)

Basti said:


> Still, it means something is definitely happening. Yisss!





i hope so...but at the same time im like, how many years has it been and he's saying he hasn't even heard any music yet from the other guys.

Makes me think of an interview with danny carey about 6 monthes ago talking about a sort of writers block/whatever you wanna call it (roughly his words), he did say they were writing but added that bit at the end to why it was taking so long.

The best thing i saw was on their website a month or so ago of justin in the studio...and it looked like he was recording  lol I honestly think maynard needs to get in the studio with them, its been a while since they done that, maybe the band needs some input from him...anything to help! 

I'm over waiting now though, when it comes out, it comes out! which i hope it eventually does  Until then, plenty of other great music out there


----------



## toothbrush (Aug 21, 2013)

Veldar said:


> They should do it with Fred Durst.



+1


----------



## Rustee (Aug 21, 2013)

Semi-unrelated, but..


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Tool Reportedly in Full Writing Mode

Tool Reportedly in Full Writing Mode | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll believe it when I see it. At this point I'm half-expecting a Tool/Necrophagist split EP.


----------



## fwd0120 (Sep 9, 2013)

According to Ultimate Guitar, this tweet from Maynard confirms work on new album.

Advertising Page


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 9, 2013)

Better link with no add


----------



## ilyti (Sep 9, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Better link with no add





> For his jubilee 666th Instagram photo, Maynard made the big announcement, saying _"For my 666th IG photo, I'd just like to say... Music is happening on all fronts. Always. #lightenupfrancis #shitupandletmework #tool2014 @aperfectcircle @tool @puscifer."_
> 
> Although the announcement wasn't too technical and official, *the tags clearly indicate that Keenan is working with Tool and maybe even A Perfect Circle, who haven't released new material since 2004 and "Emotive" record.* The frontman also singled out the year 2014, likely hinting at next year's release.



No. No it doesn't. 

And Maynard types like that? And posts on Instagram?


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 9, 2013)

^ It wasn't necessarily him that posted the photo and wrote that on his own account and/or his own will. That photo with that tagline and tags were posted on the Puscifer Instagram account. I can't corroborate the legitimacy of that account, though.

If the photo is legitimate, and so is its description, I don't see why one could not assume that he is working with Tool. "Music is happening on all fronts" and then posts not one, but two tags with Tool in them; it couldn't be more obvious than that. Again, that's just assuming the picture is real (emphasis on this last statement).


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Tool Post Update on New Album: "A Lot Closer to Being Finished"

*Tool Post Update on New Album: "A Lot Closer to Being Finished" | Guitar World*





*


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 28, 2013)

That is my all time favorite band photo of any band, anywhere. Also: WOOOOOOO!


----------



## bhakan (Oct 28, 2013)

Only for Tool is it newsworthy that they are _almost_ finished _one_ song. 

Not that I'm not ecstatic, it's just absurd.


----------



## oompa (Oct 28, 2013)

maybe they're just that good?


----------



## Korbain (Oct 29, 2013)

lol that update was just a rewording of what we been hearing for ages pretty much...i guess atleast they're nearly finshing this monster of a song they have been talking about for a while. 

I do hope its out next year, its been way too long now


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 1, 2013)

*A Perfect Circle Guitarist: 'I'd Like to Get a New Record Underway, but Maynard's in Full Tool Mode'

*A Perfect Circle Guitarist: 'I'd Like to Get a New Record Underway, but Maynard's in Full Tool Mode' | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## leandroab (Nov 1, 2013)

Full Tool mode...


----------



## themike (Nov 1, 2013)

I've trained myself not to look for Tool, but rather let them find me. When I have a Tool craving I'll throw on an album and rock out but I will never hype myself up over new material because as you all know, it takes forever. And thats fine, I would like to assume that they are still one of the most creative, innovative bands around BECAUSE they are both talented and spend as much time as they need on their material. 

Also I really really love the newest Puscifer record. Like.... LOVE it and I can't wait for the DVD to come out. Its a great hybrid of things held together by Maynard.


----------



## acrcmb (Nov 1, 2013)

It's weird for me I really like Tool but I don't really think about new material, I can listen to them without thinking when new stuff is coming I thinks it's because they don't do the whole social media tease thing all the time so you just sort forget about it and then they come up with the whole album as opposed to bands that'll be posting clips and stuff during the writing process which gets you anxious for new stuff.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll have graduate high school and college before a new album comes out


----------



## Rational Gaze (Nov 1, 2013)

They are in the ideal situation of a band that can take as much time as it wants between releases, and when they eventually do come back to the fold, they know they will sell out every single venue. Barring that, I'm excited, but cautious, as it seems they have become more comfortable with their lives outside of whatever Tool meant for them, which is great. But it makes me wonder how invested they really are.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *but Maynard's in Full Tool Mode*


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 29, 2013)

*

Tool Post Album Update, Confirm 'At Least Three Band Members' Are Taking a Writing Break*

Tool Post Album Update, Confirm 'At Least Three Band Members' Are Taking a Writing Break | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Basti (Nov 30, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> *
> 
> Tool Post Album Update, Confirm 'At Least Three Band Members' Are Taking a Writing Break*
> 
> Tool Post Album Update, Confirm 'At Least Three Band Members' Are Taking a Writing Break | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



But that wasn't an update at all...FFS UG


----------



## toothbrush (Nov 30, 2013)

The album will be out by 2020 at least, I'd imagine...


----------



## 80H (Nov 30, 2013)

can't spell procrastination without too and that's 75% of tool and you know i'm kind of just reaching here but ....  man, how do you be tool and NOT want to make music for almost a decade?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 2, 2013)

They can release one last album then tour in decreasing amounts for the next 10 years until they retire. Maynard's made enough comments about not wanting to drag Tool on forever to get the idea that he's closer to retiring than we are to getting another Tool album after this upcoming one.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like these guys arent really functioning like a proper band at the moment...all 4 of them need to get into the studio/jam room and start trying get through this. From what maynard was saying in that article, he's got nothing to work with/add lyrics....which we all knew lol now the other 3 are taking a break, god help us haha

No idea what's going on. Maybe they're out of idea's or don't have a direction to take their music. I'd be happy with another undertow at the moment, if the long complex songs ain't happening, get back to the basics?


----------



## The Mirror (Dec 2, 2013)

As far as I know that is exactly how Tool always worked. Adam, Danny and Justin are writing the music and then they send their work to Maynard who starts searching for singing lines and lyrics. 

I don't think that they were in the same room to write music for the last 3 records.

I guess that's not how Tool "works" 

But well, I could be wrong.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 2, 2013)

They can wait so long as between now and 10000 Days as the current state of music is not in a great place ( my own opinion obv. ) and whenever they do come back they will blow everything out of the water again. I guess as you get older and have different interests you might not necessarily want to dedicate the next 3 years of your life to touring either.
Either way I'm not holding my breath, if it turns up fantastic but if not I still have the older stuff to keep me going for another 8 years at least


----------



## Captain Marbles (Jan 30, 2014)

For all we know, the next album will be out in 10,000 days.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 30, 2014)

Leveebreaks said:


> I guess as you get older and have different interests you might not necessarily want to dedicate the next 3 years of your life to touring either.



I don't need a tour, just...


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 30, 2014)

Alley Cat said:


> For all we know, the next album will be out in 10,000 days.



Ba dum tsh


----------



## frogman81 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow I thought Aenima was far and away the Tool masterpiece, but it seems there's lots of Lateralus fans. Probably due to myself being 15 when Aenima was released  I remember grabbing it from my "culturally up-to-date" buddy's CD rack, putting it in, and when it started I just sat and stared for like 10 mins. Had never heard anything like it.


----------



## fps (Jan 31, 2014)

frogman81 said:


> Wow I thought Aenima was far and away the Tool masterpiece, but it seems there's lots of Lateralus fans. Probably due to myself being 15 when Aenima was released  I remember grabbing it from my "culturally up-to-date" buddy's CD rack, putting it in, and when it started I just sat and stared for like 10 mins. Had never heard anything like it.



Yeah I just didn't understand H, it was completely different, and I started downloading all these different live versions of Eulogy as well, was obsessed with that song.


----------



## jabo1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Alley Cat said:


> For all we know, the next album will be out in 10,000 days.



sh** ...i m gonna be dead by then ....

nope.... seriously, i saw new tour date announce in US for march .... it seems to be the " previous " for a new album soon ( i can dream  ) 

#tool2014herewegogoddammit


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 31, 2014)

fps said:


> Yeah I just didn't understand H, it was completely different, and I started downloading all these different live versions of Eulogy as well, *was obsessed with that song*.


Oh man, me too. That song and Stinkfist were constantly running through my head from the ages 15-17.

I personally think Lateralus is slightly better than Aenima, but they're both freakin amazing albums it doesn't really matter. My album ranking goes:

1. Lateralus
2. Aenema
3.1 Undertow (if the whole album was Prison Sex and Sober)
3. 10k Days
4. Undertow (as a whole album)
5. Opiate


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Jan 31, 2014)

coreysMonster said:


> 3.1 Undertow (if the whole album was Prison Sex and Sober)



SO IT'S NOT JUST ME


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the worse thing about this wait is that when it does come... I can just hear snobby voices complaining about it now. 

This must be what it is like for old people to see their heroes 'get back together', and put out new material.


----------



## Doug N (Feb 1, 2014)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> SO IT'S NOT JUST ME



I think Undertow is as strong as anything they've ever put out. Every album they've done has been pretty different than the previous, and Undertow is a raw, killer CD.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 1, 2014)

I never really got into Tool until fairly recently but they've become one of my favorite bands. The local Philly radio station (WMMR) plays stuff off of 10,000 Days all the time and I guess I heard it so much in the context of driving around in my car that I never sat down and just _listened_ to one of their albums. But Tool is amazing. Hopefully they've been working on a masterpiece over the past eight years that'll blow everyone's minds.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 1, 2014)

^ They do take a while to click, but when they click... they f*cking click, yo.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Feb 3, 2014)

Why is nobody super excited? Tool are actually making a new album guise.


----------



## coreysMonster (Feb 3, 2014)

They've been making a new album since 2010, that's why


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Feb 3, 2014)

True, but they're actively writing now


----------



## Korbain (Feb 4, 2014)

coreysMonster said:


> They've been making a new album since 2010, that's why



Thats not even including the other 4 years ontop of that of anticipation for a new tool album haha


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Feb 4, 2014)

_But they are actively writing now_


----------



## asher (Feb 4, 2014)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> _But they are actively writing now_


 

So they say. They've also said this for a whiiile now.


----------



## fps (Feb 4, 2014)

Doug N said:


> I think Undertow is as strong as anything they've ever put out. Every album they've done has been pretty different than the previous, and Undertow is a raw, killer CD.



I get a bit bored listening to Undertow after its stellar first few tracks tbh.


----------



## oompa (Feb 4, 2014)

Doug N said:


> I think Undertow is as strong as anything they've ever put out. Every album they've done has been pretty different than the previous, and Undertow is a raw, killer CD.



Good for you! 

Some think that what sets Tool apart is their depth which Undertow has fairly little of compared to their later releases.

To me Undertow is just a good rock CD while Aenima -> are good for analysis for the the rest of your life if you have got the time 

Either way we all love them and hopefully they can get their creative thumbs out their behind and release stuff this year. Damn it.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 4, 2014)

Abaddon9112 said:


> I never really got into Tool until fairly recently but they've become one of my favorite bands. The local Philly radio station (WMMR) plays stuff off of 10,000 Days all the time and I guess I heard it so much in the context of driving around in my car that I never sat down and just _listened_ to one of their albums. But Tool is amazing. Hopefully they've been working on a masterpiece over the past eight years that'll blow everyone's minds.



This is pretty much what happened to me a little over a year ago. I finally decided to sit down and listen to Lateralus and -> head asploded. Definitely one of my favorite bands now


----------



## Doug N (Feb 4, 2014)

oompa said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Some think that what sets Tool apart is their depth which Undertow has fairly little of compared to their later releases.



Not sure why you're rocking a dick attitude but OK.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 4, 2014)

Doug N said:


> Not sure why you're rocking a dick attitude but OK.



I don't think he was being a dick at all...... regardless how you feel about undertow, its pretty easy to tell its a pretty standard rock album (regardless of how one feels about whether its a good album or not) their latter 3 albums are sn obvious departure from that sound, and clearly an evolution in terms of depth on several several levels.....


----------



## Doug N (Feb 5, 2014)

spawnofthesith said:


> I don't think he was being a dick at all......



I think when the first words out of a person's mouth after someone else says something is "Good for you!" they're edging into dick mode. I'm not losing sleep over it, it just seems like an odd way to preface a response.


----------



## alvo (Feb 14, 2014)

Dunno if this has been posted yet, but it is quite golden


----------



## oompa (Feb 15, 2014)

Doug N said:


> Not sure why you're rocking a dick attitude but OK.





Doug N said:


> I think when the first words out of a person's mouth after someone else says something is "Good for you!" they're edging into dick mode. I'm not losing sleep over it, it just seems like an odd way to preface a response.



I had completely missed the response in this thread, but no  I wasn't "edging into dick mode" I was being sincere. I suppose I understand how one could interpret it like that though!

But no, I meant good for you as in "well then you have one more album to like". I am rather getting annoyed with myself and how I need more and more complicated music for me to keep my interest, which is a bad thing in a sense, since I am narrowing my own options in the process. Which sucks in a way 

In general, "rocking an attitude" is not something I do much and especially not online  Getting too old and lazy. But props to you for keeping your cool when thinking you were insulted, you have good character. Good for you


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 16, 2014)

I never really thought Undertow was a standard rock album. It has quite a bit of depth to it. It's actually my second favorite Tool album behind Aenima. But that's just my opinion of course.


----------

